# Thread Algae (newbie)



## fismail (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm kind of a newbie to this, but I need some advice if possible.

I'm getting quite a bit of thread algae and some green spot algae on my glass.

Tank details
29 gallon tank, 2x24 watt t5 ho, Fluval substrate, well planted, co2, fertalizer(nutrafin plantgro) with 30% water changes weekly. 

before reccos for algae eaters keep in mind 3 piranhas, not heavily feed. 
I have recently raised my lights and am lighting 4 hours on, 2 off and 4 on...total 8hrs a day. 


Thoughts reccomendations?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

would a piranha try to eat nerite snails? cheap and great at cleaning the glass


----------



## fismail (Feb 22, 2011)

*Snails*

@Mferko, thanks the snails could definitley help and I doubt the Droogs would eat them..they probably wont be much help on the Thread algae though.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you measure your co2 output? do you have a co2 drop checker to tell you how much co2 is in the water? 

Also how is your circulation, do you have many dead spots in the tank... part of the tank that have bad circulation?

also what type of fertilizer are you dosing, NPK and trace elements?


----------



## fismail (Feb 22, 2011)

*Thread*

No drop checker, likely purchase tonight, 1bps only during lighting times.

Total Nitrogen (N) - 0.15% [0.15% Water Soluble Nitrogen - Chelating Agent]
Boron (B) - 0.0005%
Copper (Cu) - 0.0005% [0.0005% Chelated Copper (Cu)]
Iron (Fe) - 0.26% [0.26% Chelated Iron (Fe)]
Manganese (Mn) - 0.05% [0.05% Chelated Manganese (Mn)]
Molybdenum (Mo) - 0.0007%
Zinc (Zn) - 0.003% [0.003% Chelated Zinc (Zn)]

Only during weekly 30 % water changes.


----------



## fismail (Feb 22, 2011)

Circulation seems to be ok, good current in tank.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

here are a couple things that i think maybe wrong.

I dont think you are adding enough co2.. co2 is usually one of those things that can cause alot of havoc... because you really have no idea what type of saturation you have.. this can be a easy fix.. but something you wont notice asap. once you get your drop checker you will have a better idea... for the time being i would turn your co2 up... just a notch. You will have to leave it for 10 days... to notice any changes. Just watch your fish for any problems, they will gasp for air on top if your co2 is too much, but i'm assuming your low anyways.

In regards to your fertz.. i think.. or have a good idea you are only dosing TRACE and forgetting about the rest ... NPK

Have a read on the EI article here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/


----------



## fismail (Feb 22, 2011)

*EI*

Funny, I must have been reading the EI article as you were responding to my post. Thanks for the help, I'll give it a go.


----------



## fismail (Feb 22, 2011)

So basically if I follow this guideline, while turning up the CO2. I should be in better condition?

20-40 Gallons (76-152 litres) 
20ml solution or 1/4 tsp KNO3 3x a week 
12ml solution or 1/16 tsp KH2PO4 3x a week 
5ml solution or 1/16 tsp K2SO4 3x a week 
5ml or 1/16 tsp traces 3x a week


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i think you would be in better shape. do 50% water changes instead of the 30% you are doing.

This will take a couple of weeks to notice a difference.. but it will be worth it, and at that time if you are having problems, we can relook at it.


----------



## fismail (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry, one more question is there not a premixed NPK type solution I can buy locally?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope, npk you cannot mix.. need to be seperate. Plus doing it yourself saves you tons of cash and it lasts forever. 

I'm sure you can buy NPK seperate..premade, but i'm unsure on the dosing for that.


----------



## fismail (Feb 22, 2011)

ok, yeah I just meant like I can by them individually premixed though...I don't have to buy and mix them all myself. 

I really appreciate the help.

Tanks!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

pfertz aquarium products | Welcome! is what you mean i take it?

i believe aquariums west sells them (downtown)

Im tempted to buy a set just for the bottles, then i can premix it myself


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I used pfertz now, i dont think that i would ever buy it again, too much $$ for what you get. what i spent on them i could have like 10 years of dry fertz for that cost lol. PLUS i think they are watered down.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

pfertz are really expensive, I'd just dose dry if I were you, that's what I'm doing now. Sexy looking bottles though, lol, good marketing.


----------

